# [Umfrage] Benutzt ihr ein Mauspad?



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. April 2010)

Hey Leute, ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr Mauspads benutzt oder nicht...

Ich persönlich nutze schon seit 5 Jahren keins mehr....
Seitdem die Kugelmaus ausgestorben ist finde ich es überflüssig dafür Geld auszugeben. 

Wie siehts mit euch aus?


----------



## domi-germany (25. April 2010)

(x) Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts.... 
ja hab einen glasschreibtisch anders gehts nich ^^


----------



## herethic (25. April 2010)

[x]Ja  

Warum sollte man nicht 

Allein schon Ergonomievorteile und die nichtbeschädigung der Maus


----------



## Iceananas (25. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> [x]Ja
> 
> Warum sollte man nicht
> 
> Allein schon Ergonomievorteile und die nichtbeschädigung der Maus



Und wegen den besseren Gleiteigenschaften, auf jeden Fall


----------



## Chrismettal (25. April 2010)

Ich hab keins, perfekte gleitüberfläche aufm schreibtisch : D
mich bremsen die meisten pads nur aus


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. April 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ich hab keins, perfekte gleitüberfläche aufm schreibtisch : D
> mich bremsen die meisten pads nur aus



Genau das denke ich auch^^
Und warum es besser für die Ergonomie sein sollte wüsste ich auch nicht...


----------



## Two-Face (25. April 2010)

[X]_Nein, wozu auch..._

Seit ich Lasermäuse verwende, benutze ich schon kein Mousepad mehr.


----------



## Low (25. April 2010)

Ja, aber erst seitdem ich von Roccat eins Geschenkt bekommen habe kann ich mir das nichtmehr wegdenken.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. April 2010)

[X] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

So würde ich es zwar nicht formulieren, es ginge sicher auch ohne - meins lag halt eines Tages da, und da blieb es auch liegen ;D


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2010)

[X]Ja, ohne Mauspad verkratz ich noch meinen schönen Schreibtisch.

Auf meinem alten Tisch hatte ich auch kein Pad. Auf dem aktuellen sind die Gleiteigenschaften aber deutlich schlechter und ich hab Angst Kratzer rein zu machen.


----------



## Lyran (25. April 2010)

Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

will mein exactmat nicht mehr missen  bessere Gleiteigenschaften als jeder Tisch


----------



## püschi (25. April 2010)

Vor allem in Counterstrike wäre mein Razer Goliathus nicht mehr wegzudenken.
Die Maus gleitet so schön da drauf


----------



## Axi (25. April 2010)

Also ich würde mein Mauspad auch nicht mehr hergeben 
Es läuft einfach viel ruhiger auf dem Tisch bzw. hab ich das Gefühl das die Maus genauer geht.
Ich denk mal einfach es kommt auf den Tisch drauf an ob man ein Pad braucht oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## utacat (25. April 2010)

[x] Ja

Habe ein Mauspad mit Handballenauflage und Microfaserbezug. Ersters schont mein Handgelenk und der Bezug verhindert das Ratschen bei hastigen Bewegungen.

Gruß utacat


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. April 2010)

Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....
ohne isses einfach ******** zum zocken  außerdem will ich meinen holztisch nicht mit der maus zerkratzen


----------



## -Chefkoch- (25. April 2010)

[x] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Da ich auch einen Glastisch habe geht es nicht anders.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. April 2010)

[X]Ja, jedoch ohne "ohne Mauspad geht nichts.... "

Ich kann auch ohne leben, aber mit siehts einfach cooler aus.


----------



## Scientist (25. April 2010)

[X] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Ohne wuerds auch gehen, wahrscheinlich sogar besser...
Ohne ist es mir aber zu laut, sowie moechte ich meinen Schreibtisch nicht zerkratzen.
Bei meinem alten hatte ich keines genutzt und der sah nach 2 Jahren aus...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2010)

[x] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Das Stoffpad ist auf Dauer angenehmer für mich als der Harte Tisch!


----------



## A3000T (26. April 2010)

[x]Nein, wozu auch

Habe einen alten Schreibtisch mit fetter Holzmaserung, doch meine Fujitsu Siemens Maus gleitet darüber, als würde sie Schlittschuh laufen.


----------



## 2084 (26. April 2010)

Ja, vorallem wegen der Abnutzung der Mausglides lohnt es sich schon (besonders bei Stoff)


----------



## snaapsnaap (26. April 2010)

Ja,
würde zwar auch ohne gehen, aber ich mag die Kratzgeräusche einfach überhaupt net, aufm Stoffpad ist es schön leise, zudem im Winter wärmer.


----------



## Ahab (26. April 2010)

[X] Ja natülleeeech!


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

[x] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Ist ein Razer exactMat...

Wird aber ausgetauscht gegen ein Razer Destructor...^^


----------



## Ruhrpott (26. April 2010)

[x] Ja , ohne gehts nicht

Schon seit 2 Jahren..........


Der Ruhrpott


----------



## Bullveyr (26. April 2010)

Natürlich, ich such doch meinen Schreibtisch nicht nach der für mich besten Kombo aus Gleiteigenschaften und Kontrolle aus, zudem stehe ich auf Stoff.


----------



## Axel_Foly (26. April 2010)

ja benutze eines, der tisch bleibt viel schöner an der stelle wo ich mit der maus herumkratze und rein optisch muss es sowieso sein


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

[X]Nein, wozu auch...

Hab eh wenig Platz auf dem Schreibtisch, da würde sich ein Gamer-Mousepad schlecht drauf machen.
Ich weiß, das ein Mousepad ein wenig mehr Performance bringt, benutze aber keins, da mir das Holz vom Tisch reicht.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (26. April 2010)

Nachdem ich etwa drei Jahre ohne Mauspad gelebt habe, habe ich mir jetzt ein Goliathus geholt. Doch, sehr viel angenehmer als der blanke Holztisch.


----------



## miLchi211 (26. April 2010)

[x]Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

hab' das Pro Solution- Mauspad von Razer

würde nämlich sonst - aufgrund schwitziger Hände - am Schreibtisch kleben bleiben.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. April 2010)

Mauspad muss sein da es beim zocken einfach angenehmer ist. Besonders dank Stoffmatte.


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. April 2010)

Also ich benutze als Midsensler ein Harplastikpad(Steelseries 4HD) und ne Xai drauf, läuft einfach schöner als auf Holz oder Ähnlichem


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. April 2010)

Sicher das, aber Hartplastik weil besser zu reinigen.


----------



## X Broster (26. April 2010)

[X]_Nein, wozu auch..._
Mousepads sind lästig, unangenehm weich(Handballen) und höher aufliegend.

Bediene die Maus seit ich denken kann auf Holz. Tisch muss alle vier Wochen von Schmutz-Punkten, die sich mit der Zeit absetzen, gereinigt werden, aber sonst 100% top!


----------



## Octopoth (26. April 2010)

[x] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Razer exactMat X speed/control

super gleiteigenschaften und angenehmes bedienen dank handballenauflage


----------



## .::ASDF::. (26. April 2010)

[X] Nein ...

ich benutze ein Blatt Druckerpapier, wenns dreckig ist kann mans einfach wegschmeißen.


----------



## Bääängel (26. April 2010)

Ja, weil mein Schreibtisch eine relativ raue Oberfläche hat. Zudem ist es weicher.


----------



## Gamiac (23. Mai 2010)

Natürlich und zwar ein schwarzes Raptor aus Polycarbonat auf das ich ab und an mal ein sprüher Gleitspray von Raptor mache .
Danach ist es als wäre die Kone ein Hoverkraft .
Die Dose kostet zwar ein paar €uro aber sie hält Jahre .


----------



## repugnant_snake@cynoba (23. Mai 2010)

Ich benutze ein Steelseries 4D. Meiner Meinung nach top unter den Plastik-Mauspads


----------



## DEFiNn (23. Mai 2010)

[x] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Razer Goliathus Speed Edition.
Ich will nämlich nicht das meine schöne G500 zerkratzt, und bessere gleiteigenschaften habe ich auch als auf meinen Tisch.


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Mai 2010)

[Ja]

Auf meinen Schreibtisch gleitet sie zwar auch ganz gut, aber da bleib ich immer "hängen" mit meiner Hand 

Außerdem, weiß man die auf was für Gegebenheiten man auf Lans antrifft


----------



## Shady (23. Mai 2010)

[x]Ja
Aber nich, weil es nicht ohne geht, sondern weil sonst der Schreibtisch abgenutzt wird...
Bei meinem alten Schreibtisch sieht man scho eine recht starke Abnutzung... Seit dem ich meinen neuen hab, nehm ich deswegen ein Mauspad. Aber einfach nur ein billiges un gut.
Wollt mir aber schon seit längerem mal ein größeres kaufen... Mal gucken, iwann mal...


----------



## Own3r (23. Mai 2010)

[JA]

Steelseries 9HD


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Mai 2010)

Ja ohne ist es eine Grauen auf einem Massivholzschreibtisch...


----------



## 4Kerner (23. Mai 2010)

Nein, ich benutze kein Mauspad.
Irgendwie habe ich mich an den gewissen Widerstand der Tischplatte gewöhnt und kann so meiner Meinung nach genauer steuern. Aber falls ich mal günstig an ein gutes Mauspad rankomme - warum nicht?


----------



## Otep (23. Mai 2010)

[X] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Everglide Titan

Mitm Glastisch gehts auch nicht anders


----------



## Meph (23. Mai 2010)

[X] Nein, wozu auch...

Früher hab ich immer eins benutzt, aber irgendwann kam eine billige Maus, die ich quer über den Tisch ziehen musste um zu navigieren, da hat das Mauspad nur gestört... seither (und vorallem seit ich gute Mäuse nutze) halt ichs für unnötig


----------



## rabit (23. Mai 2010)

ja benutze einen einfachen Mauspad


----------



## negert (23. Mai 2010)

[JEIN]
Ich nutze ein Grafiktablett


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Mai 2010)

_Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts...._Steelseries QCK Mini


----------



## moe (23. Mai 2010)

[x] Nein, wozu auch...

hab nen glatten, weißen schreibtisch, was soll ich da mit nem mauspad?


----------



## klefreak (23. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> [x]Ja
> 
> Warum sollte man nicht
> 
> Allein schon Ergonomievorteile und die nichtbeschädigung der Maus



meine alte mx500 hat !!5!! jahre ihren dienst ohne Mauspad "unbeschädigt" überstanden 



Iceananas schrieb:


> Und wegen den besseren Gleiteigenschaften, auf jeden Fall


wenn's wer braucht? meine Maus gleitet auch so federleicht über den tisch..



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....
> ohne isses einfach ******** zum zocken  außerdem will ich meinen holztisch nicht mit der maus zerkratzen



Balsaholz oder wie?
Konnte an meinem Holzschreibtisch keine Beschädigungen durch die Maus feststellen, allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass ich die Maus nur zum steuernd des PC's verwende und damit keine Nägel einschlage oder sonstige harte Aktionen ausführe 

--> hab eigentlich seit WIn95/Kugelmaus nie ein Mauspad verwendet und bin damit bisher ganz gut gefahren..
aber es soll jeder so wie er sich am besten fühlt: soll ja auch leute geben die eine Tischdecke benutzen... 
mfg


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. Mai 2010)

> Konnte an meinem Holzschreibtisch keine Beschädigungen durch die Maus feststellen, allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass ich die Maus nur zum steuernd des PC's verwende und damit keine Nägel einschlage oder sonstige harte Aktionen ausführe


...könnten meine Worte sein.
Ausserdem ist die bei mir so eingestellt, dass ich für einmal quer über den Bildschirm nur 2cm Mausweg brauche


----------



## fuddles (23. Mai 2010)

[x] Nein, seit 8 Jahren nicht mehr. Solange ich meine bisher einzige und erste *8 Jahre alte* optische Maus ( und sie hält und hält... ) gekauft habe. Außerdem liegt die Maus eh aufm Sofa, ergonomisch und weicher gehts nicht.


----------



## NCphalon (23. Mai 2010)

[x] Ja

Hatte zuerst ein hama Speedpad NG aus Hartplastik, aber irgendwie gleitet meine Maus auf einem Werbemauspad aus Schaumstoff mit Kunststoffoberfläche noch besser^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Mai 2010)

ich benutze ein großes farbiges Tierlexikon, ohne Umschlag. Ich weiß das klingt vieleicht ein wenig schräg aber ich hab bis jetzt noch nix besseres gefunden, es ist nicht zu rau aber auch nicht zu glatt so das es noch ein bischen Wiederstand gibt beim gleiten.


----------



## Chrismettal (23. Mai 2010)

Die erhöhung von der tischplatte währe mir bei dem lexikon zu hoch ^^ 
meine Hand muss aufliegen ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Mai 2010)

Ist so ein Riesiges Lexikon mit Bildern DIN A3, also liegt die Hand auf, ist halt alles gewöhnung denke ich.


----------



## Chrismettal (23. Mai 2010)

oke, dann dürfte das noch gehen, und vorallem isses der renner jeder lanparty


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (23. Mai 2010)

mal mach ichs mit - mal ohne


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Mai 2010)

aber mit ists auf jeden Fall sicherer


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (23. Mai 2010)

aber ohne machts mehr spass, die glatte holzfläche brauch ich.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Mai 2010)

naja, es muss halt schön gleiten...


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (23. Mai 2010)

aber wenn du nach 5 minuten schon soviel abnutzerscheinungen hast dass es nichtmehr geht...


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Mai 2010)

jo, deshalb immer mit


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (23. Mai 2010)

und wenn du gerade keins zur hand hast aber lust auf ne runde ?


----------



## Hardwell (23. Mai 2010)

_Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts...

mein mauspad is irgend son billiges werbegeschenk taugt mir aber!
_


----------



## Nomad (23. Mai 2010)

Ja benutze auch eins

Ist auch so ein billiges ^^ 
Aber ich hab nen Glasschreibtisch ,da brauch ich nunmal zwingend eins


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Mai 2010)

billig ist egal, groß muss es sein


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (24. Mai 2010)

nein, es kommt auf die Technik an... woraus es besteht...


----------



## boehmer_dce (24. Mai 2010)

[X] Ja, und zwar ein 1337 Gaming Mat von Sharkoon.

Ohne gehts bei mir wirklich net...


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

[X] Ja, ohne Mauspad geht´s nicht

*Speed-Link Silk Mousepad XXL Blue Water
*

Aber leider franzt es bei mir zu schnell aus. Ist schon das zweite innerhalb von 2 Jahren ... Ansonsten genial, vor allem die Größe mit 40 x 30 cm.


----------



## iceman650 (24. Mai 2010)

[X] Ja, ohne Mauspad geht´s nicht (wg. Glastisch)
Im Moment ein Zowie SWIFT SpawN Edition.
Drauf ist eine Steelseries Xai


----------



## Speed-E (24. Mai 2010)

[X] _Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts...._

Momentan ein *Roccat Sense Glacier Blue*


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (26. Mai 2010)

Ohne machts einfach keinen Spass


----------



## INU.ID (26. Mai 2010)

[x] tüllich

So lange ich keine Luftkissen-Maus besitze brauch ich natürlich auch ein Pad. Mein Elfenbeinschreibtisch mit Carrara-Marmor Auflage ist da sehr empfindlich.


----------



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

[x]ja

jedoch nur im studiheim, da ist der tisch nicht sonderlich glatt, und ich will ihn nicht abnutzen (kaution usw.) - zuhause, glatter robust holztisch, nur weil ich mir fürs heim ein sharkoon 1337 XXL gekauft habe. da mir dieses zu groß war, hab ich es halbiert, hab jetzt quasi zwei mousepads


----------



## Bullveyr (26. Mai 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> [x] tüllich
> 
> So lange ich keine Luftkissen-Maus besitze brauch ich natürlich auch ein Pad. Mein Elfenbeinschreibtisch mit Carrara-Marmor Auflage ist da sehr empfindlich.


rofl, gerade vor ein paar Minuten mit nem Bekannten "aus der Branche" über was in die Richtung gechatet


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Mai 2010)

Ich benutz auch schon lange keins mehr, mein Holztisch reicht mir eigentlich, aber bei ner Lan wärs meistens schon gut eins zu haben, da muss ich meistens auf irgendwelche Bücher ausweichen. 
Deswegen werd ich mir demnächst mal ein gescheites zulegen.


----------



## Walt (29. Mai 2010)

Ich benutze auch eins. Ohne komme ich gar nicht klar...


----------



## thysol (7. Juni 2010)

[x] _Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts...._


----------



## Naumo (7. Juni 2010)

[x] JA, steelseries QCK


----------



## TheRammbock (7. Juni 2010)

[x] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Sogar vor ein paar Tagen ein Steelseries 9HD geholt.


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2010)

Hab keines mehr, schon ziemlich lange. Früher war es ein muss, bei den Kullermäusen, aber jetzt braucht mans nicht mehr und die 2€ für ein Mauspad gebe ich lieber für ne Bockwurst mit Senf aus.


----------



## KOF328 (7. Juni 2010)

zocken ohne mauspad könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, außer man hat nen gamertisch?!


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

[X] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Ich hab so ein geiles aus Hartplastik,ohne geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Push (24. Juni 2010)

Mousepad ist schon seit mehr als 15Jahren ein Muss ...
atm benutze ich ein PureTrak Talent 
PureTrak.com - Precision Gaming Gear - Products - Talent
absolut überglücklich mit dem MousePad


----------



## Shady (24. Juni 2010)

[x]Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts.... (Schreibtisch wird sonst abgenutzt...)
Aktualisierung:
--> Seit kurzem ein SteelSeries 4HD, bin sehr zufrieden mit für den Preis. Wichtig war mir vor allem: Es ist flach und etwas größer. Zum zocken würde auch ein Standard-Pad reichen... Da bin ich flexibel.


----------



## facehugger (24. Juni 2010)

Ja. Mein Mäuschen soll sich keinen Holzspan einziehn


----------



## Seabound (24. Juni 2010)

Jo, ich benutze ein Mousepad. Ein Roccat Taito, welches ich auf der einen Seite abgeschnitten hab, da es mir viel zu groß für den Schreibtisch war.


----------



## Baker79 (24. Juni 2010)

[x] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Logitech G9 auf nem Razer eXactMat control und ab und zu mit etwas "cheating" (Silikonspray)


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Juni 2010)

(x) ja


----------



## guna7 (24. Juni 2010)

[x] Nein, wozu auch...


----------



## matteo92 (24. Juni 2010)

(x) Ja natürlich ohne geht nicht


----------



## feldspat (24. Juni 2010)

[JA!!!]

Habe eine MTW Mat seit vielen Jahren und das geilste an dem Teil ist, dass es mit der Zeit IMMER BESSER geworden ist.
Kann ich nicht von vielen Mousepads sagen.


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

[x] ohne Mauspad gehts nicht. Da gleitet die Maus viel besser.


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

sowas bremst nur


----------



## master030 (23. Juli 2010)

[x] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....


----------



## alm0st (7. August 2010)

[x] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts.... 

GamersWear Slickride Second Edition - das beste überhaupt


----------



## zøtac (7. August 2010)

Da fehlt ne Antwort möglichkeit!
[X] manchmal, aber nur wenn ich Platz aufm Schreibtisch hab


----------



## sentinel1 (7. August 2010)

Nein, kein Mauspad beim Surfrechner, Teflonfüßen sei Dank!

Der Akku der G7 verbraucht sich auf dem Tisch allerdings min. 2 - mal so schnell.


----------



## sinthor4s (7. August 2010)

Mein Mauspad (Razer Destructor) lässt meine Maus einfach besser gleiten.

Außerdem ist die Holzoberfläche meines Tisches nicht wirklich
optimal für Mäuse.


----------



## svppb (7. August 2010)

Unbedingt!! Ich hole mir auch extra Teflonskates für die Maus und ein teures Alupad. Die Maus muss vernüftig gleiten und das Pad auch sauber sein. In der Beziehung bin ich penibel.


----------



## Krabbat (7. August 2010)

[x] genau manchmal wäre die richtige ankreuzmöglichkeit auch für mich


----------



## Flaeshi (7. August 2010)

[X] ja,...

Auf meinem Glastisch gehts nicht ohne. Aber auch wenn ich mal auf anderen Oberflächen bin, nehme ich das Mauspad, da ich daran gewöhnt bin.


----------



## HipHopStyle17 (7. August 2010)

[x] Nein habe zwar ein Mauspad da benutze es aber nur wenn der Laserstrahl der Maus nicht zurückreflektiert wird (zb auf Glasoberfläche) ansonsten mag ich die dinger nicht^^


----------



## neuer101 (8. August 2010)

[x]Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Razer Goliathus Control


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. August 2010)

[X] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

SteelSeries Mouse Pad QCK mini


----------



## Annabell (24. August 2010)

[X] Ja, ohne Mauspad geht nichts...

Privat habe ich eins und finde es
A: angenehmer
B: Habe Glasschreibtisch
C: Nix zerkratzt (auf Arbeit habe ich leider keins - Kratzer)
D: Keine Schiebgeräusche (auf Arbeit kratzen wir lauthals um die Wetter)


----------



## partyfred (24. August 2010)

[X] Ja, ohne Mauspad geht nichts...

Vorallem wegen der Geräusche


----------



## PEACEpolska (25. August 2010)

[X] Nö

zocke auf einer beschichteten holzoberfläche. mit meinem mauspad zickt meine derzeitige maus ein wenig ^^ finde es auch unpräzise mit pad (habe glaube ich das falsche mauspad xD)


----------



## Pixy (25. August 2010)

[X] Nein

Ich wachse einmal die Woche meinen Schreibtisch, und da fluscht sie besser als jedes Mauspad was ich je hatte. Und das seid Jahren.


----------



## LosUltimos (25. August 2010)

[X] Ja, ohne Mauspad geht nichts...

da meine Maus nicht vernüftig auf dem Tisch gleitet


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. August 2010)

[X] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht es nicht so toll.

Meine Razer Mamba gleitet auf dem normalen Holztisch bescheiden und die Präzision ist mies. 
Erst auf dem Razer Destructor ist die Mamba sowas von präzise und gleitet wunderbar dahin.


----------



## testerMR (10. September 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt für meine Logitech Performance MX eine Teflonplatte besorgt gleitet jetzt echt super.

Einfach nur perfekt das Material und die Maus.

(Achtung es soll aber bei andern Laser Mäusen damit probleme geben meinte der Händler also nur mit Mäusen benutzen die auch auf Glas gehen)


----------



## jimmyAK (11. September 2010)

Ist ja echt Überraschend, dass doch soviele ein Mauspad benutzen. Ich persönlich benutze keins, hat bis jetzt super auf meinem Holztisch geklappt.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (14. September 2010)

[X] Ja, ohne Mauspad geht nichts...

und es darf nicht irgendeins sein.ich hab mich für Razor Goliathus Omega entschieden weils schön glatt ist und die Maus lässt sich sehr leicht bewegen.


----------



## Tobucu (19. September 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne Mauspad gehts nichts ... 
Das Mauspad reserviert den freien Platz auf dem Schreibtisch für die Maus.
Liegt nämlich allerhand Gerümpel auf dem Schreibtisch rum.
Ausserdem gleitet die Maus besser.


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. September 2010)

[x]Ja
Ich hab zwar nur ein billig Webergeschenkpad, aber ohne das Ding ist die Maus wesentlich lauter auf meinem Tisch, also benutz ich es.
Mehr präzision oder so bringt mir das Ding nicht. Nur ein schöneres Laufgeräusch.


----------



## AntiFanboy (24. September 2010)

[X] ja, eins von den simpsons!

muss mir aber ein neues holen da dieses ca. 0,7cm hoch ist wenn ich länger spiele hab ich danach einen abdruck am handgelenk!


----------



## skdiggy (24. September 2010)

ja,

und zwar ein roccat taito.Da gleitet es einfach besser.


----------



## kreids (1. Oktober 2010)

[X]Ja, ohne Mauspad verkratz ich noch meinen schönen Schreibtisch.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Oktober 2010)

[X] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Mit Mauspad gleitet die Maus viel besser, außerdem fühlt sich ein Stoff-Mauspad wie das Roccat Taito besser an als ein Holztisch.


----------



## Ceyone (1. Oktober 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne Mauspad gehts nicht...

weil es sehr viel angenehmer als mein Tisch ist,
und der Zeiger dabei nicht springt.


----------



## nuol (1. Oktober 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne Mauspad gehts nicht...
...immernoch super zufrieden mit meinem Raptor P3


----------



## Da_Obst (28. März 2011)

Ich grab das mal wieder aus ^^

btt.:
Ich verwende keins da meine geliebte Kone+ nur auf meinem Tisch funktioniert... 
Auf Mousepads verweigert sie ihren Dienst 


0857


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. März 2011)

ohne mousepad machts keinen spass 
zowie swift zuhause zum zocken und auf arbeit nen everglide optical


----------



## Knäcke (28. März 2011)

Ohne Mousepad leidet die Oberfläche meines Schreibtisches.


----------



## Falk (28. März 2011)

In der Arbeit ja (Nova Winner 3), zuhause nicht (da tut es die Blue-Track von Microsoft besser direkt auf der Tischplatte).


----------



## fctriesel (28. März 2011)

Ohne Mauspad läuft auf meinem Schreibtisch gar nichts. Entweder kack Maus oder schlechter Schreibtisch.


----------



## Leandros (28. März 2011)

Ohne Mousepad Shooter Zocken ist unmöglich, da bewegt sich meine G500 nur ruckartig. 
Ich nutze die Rückseite eines College Blocks. Besteht aus Pappe. Gefällt mir besser als jedes Stoff Mousepad!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2011)

Lange Zeit nutzte ich kein Pad, dann eine Schneidematte und mittlerweile hat sich ein Mousepad durchgesetzt.


----------



## watercooled (28. März 2011)

Ich benutze ein Roccat Taito.

@Vorposter: Schonmal mit Diesen Window Color Folie probiert?


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2011)

Klar, aus Glas.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

Update!

Hab seit Dezember die Spawn von Zowie, einfach nur genial. Zwar nicht besonders günstig, dafür unempfindlich gegen Schmutz und Wasser. Mit besten Gleit Eigenschaften


----------



## tripod (28. März 2011)

[x] ja,ohne mauspad geht nichts..

so eins habe ich schon immer.
früher mal nur welche die irgendwo dabei waren(gratis)
seit mehreren jahren aber nun schon gekaufte, bin auch ganz zufrieden damit.
könnte zwar evtl. drauf verzichten aber es grenzt dann doch irgendwie die "maus-zone" vom rest des schreibtisches ab.


----------



## Woiferl94 (29. März 2011)

Ja benutze eins das Roccat Sota
Bin echt zufrieden mit der Granulatoberfläche
Ohne gehts bei mir nicht mehr überhaupt wenn ich COD 6 zocke.


----------



## TigerFuchs (29. März 2011)

Ja...von Razer. Ist einfach besser. Ich möchte beim Gaming nicht mehr ohne.


----------



## Lan_Party (29. März 2011)

Ja von Hamma. So ein billig 6€ teil mit blue leds.


----------



## Laiken96 (29. März 2011)

Ohh ja ich besitze sogar noch ne kugelmaus ist aber nich aktiv ab und zu schliesse ich sie mal wieder an XD krass das diese dinger mal standart wahren


----------



## ponygsi (29. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ja von Hamma. So ein billig 6€ teil mit blue leds.


 

ich auch


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. März 2011)

Sharkoon Rush Mat Ohne gehts nicht


----------



## Brut (29. März 2011)

Für mich ist ein Mousepad Pflicht 
Ohne geht nicht


----------



## Lotz24 (29. März 2011)

[JA] meins ist aus der Berufsschule


----------



## Lan_Party (29. März 2011)

ponygsi schrieb:


> ich auch


 
Ist ein bisschen klein aber für denn Preis echt super.  Im Dunkeln leuchtet es richtig stark!


----------



## s|n|s (30. März 2011)

Ja. Groß und weich muss es sein 

Meine Maus sieht so von unten immer flott aus wie ... und auf dem Naturholztisch nur mit Mauspad!


----------



## Geko (30. März 2011)

[X] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Ich benutze ein Steelseries 4HD und bin damit zufrieden


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. März 2011)

Revoltec Gamepad Precision Advanced als Spielplatz für eine G 9.


----------



## acefire08 (30. März 2011)

Ich selbst benutze kein Mauspad ( solange ein Teppich auf dem Schreibtisch nicht als Mauspad zählt^^).
Ich finde bei den neuen Mäusen mit den neuen Sensoren ( Logitech G500 ) ist ein Mauspad nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## byte1981 (30. März 2011)

[x] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

Benutze ein Terratec Mystify Speedpad.


----------



## Razer83 (5. April 2011)

Hab das exactMat von razer und gezockt wird mit der Control Seite


----------



## TheReal (5. April 2011)

Meine Sidewinder X8 liegt auf einem SteelSeries 9HD.


----------



## widder0815 (5. April 2011)

[x] Ja Natürlich , ohne geht es auch ... aber nicht so Genau und geschmeidig (Hab ein XXL Pad von Logilink) Mousepad XXL für Gaming und Grafikdesign - Maße 40x30: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Bu11et (5. April 2011)

[x]Ja

Ohne komm ich irgendwie nicht mehr zurecht .


----------



## seltsam (5. April 2011)

[x] Nein  

Ich finde sie störend und hinderlich.Ständig rutscht die Maus über den rand


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. April 2011)

ja

steelseries mit roccat maus


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

Ja, Auf der Gamescom hole ich mir immer einen Jahresvorrat!


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (7. April 2011)

[Ja]

Ohne geht's bei mir nicht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. April 2011)

[Ja]
Nachdem ich bei meinem Schreibtisch nach mehrjähriger nutzung mit der Maus des Funier abgetragen habe, habe ich nun ein Mausepad und bin damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## Domowoi (11. April 2011)

[X] Nein ich werde aber bald eins brauchen weil ich meinen Holztisch nach ca 2 Jahren schon stark aufgeraut habe.


----------



## Alex555 (11. April 2011)

[ja] ich benutze ein Mouse Pad. 
Ein Roccat Taito + Logitech G9 (alte version mit 3200dpi)


----------



## graefchen (11. April 2011)

Ich habe noch nie ein Mousepad benutzt und vermisse es auch nicht. Vielleicht ändert sich das aber auch irgendwann.


----------



## L-man (12. April 2011)

seit dem ich meine MX-518 habe und das sind schon ein paar Jahre nutze ich keines mehr.


----------



## JawMekEf (12. April 2011)

[ ] Nein

Seitdem ich die (Roccat) Kova habe, nicht mehr.


----------



## Rail (12. April 2011)

hab seit 7 oder 8 jahren nur ein mousepad und nur eine dual optical benutzt die maus ist blank, das pad auch bald  pics in der sig mit mouseglidez flutschts aber wieder...


----------



## Clawhammer (12. April 2011)

[x] Nein, wozu auch....

Ich hab zwar nen Glastisch ABER mit Linoneum (o.ä.) drauf sieht edel aus


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. April 2011)

Ich benutze eins, aber es geht auch ohne ....
Schon seit über zwei Jahren das FC2-Mousepad, war damals ne Heftbeilage .... vielleicht gibs ja bald nen neues als Beilage .... z.B. BF3 
Exklusives PCGH-Mauspad mit Farcry-2-Motiv als Aboprämie sichern - pc games hardware, abo


----------



## Verox (12. April 2011)

ne warum auch. Wer meint er spielt mit Mauspad besser ist eingebildet


----------



## m3ntry (17. April 2011)

[x] Ja. Roccat Taito + G9x

Jedoch würd ich lieber kein Mauspad nutzen, anstelle von nem kleinem. Die nerven mich richtig.


----------



## GhostAtaXX (18. April 2011)

Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts.... 
Zu einer guten Lasermaus gehört einfach ein Mauspad un bei meiner G9x muss es sein habs ne weile versucht aber hab mir Kratzer in die Teflonfüße geballert
Tisch=No go...


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. November 2011)

[X]  _Nein, wozu auch...

Hab einen wunderbar glatten Holztisch. 
Mit Mauspad geht die Maus nichtmehr so gut wie ohne. 
_


----------



## SilentKilla (6. November 2011)

Hab mal eine lange Zeit keins benutzt und dabei die Gleitfüße meiner MX518 kaputt gemacht. Nutze nun seit über 3 Jahren ein Stoffpad.


----------



## KillerCroc (10. November 2011)

[X] Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2011)

[X]_ Ja,ohne Mauspad geht nichts....

_Ohne Mauspad (egal wie gut der Tisch gleitet), macht man 

1. Sein Tisch kaputt (Kratzer, raue Stellen)
2. Seine Mausfüße kaputt (nutzt sich extrem ab)

Außerdem ist es für die Hand angenehmer auf Stoff. Desweiteren brauche ich auch keine Maus die von alleine über ne Fläche rutscht  
Ein bisschen "Grip" (wenn auch nur Minimal) brauche ich schon. 

Und gegen 8€ ein Sharkoon Pad was jedesmal den P/L-Test gewinnt ist ja nun wirklich nichts auszusetzen


----------



## onslaught (10. November 2011)

Logo, Neopren mit Stoffüberzug


----------



## AeroX (12. November 2011)

Ich hab mal ohne geht nix angekreuzt. 
Ich könnte zwar ohne auskommen aber mit mousepad ist es doch angenehmer


----------

